# Which table would you get?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This one: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Equipment-Foldable-Portable-Grooming/dp/B001VP8726 (36”)

This one: GO PET CLUB Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 42-in - Chewy.com (36”)

Or something else entirely?

I specifically need a portable table, so it needs to be that magical combination of sturdy and lightweight.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought a 36" table thinking that would be big enough. It's not really, especially to allow a large standard poodle (60#, 26.25" tall) to lie down on. Mine is the Master Equipment from Pet Edge, moves easily between rooms without collapsing (I have better light for trimming in one room, but more space in another room, where I can blow dry and brush). In my dreams I would have a non-portable table that could be raised and lowered, but I don't have a good location in my home for a new piece of furniture!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I have started grooming Galen on my coffee table. It's low enough he can hop up by himself, saving me the effort of lifting him. I sit on the couch or I pull up a stool while I work on him.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

This is the one I have.


----------



## Luna the Spoo (Dec 29, 2020)

I agree, depending on how big your Spoo is you would probably be happier with 42 inch table. I'd also suggest a model that comes with a removable basket/shelf underneath. When I got mine a couple years ago I thought I'd only use the shelf at shows but turns out I use it all the time and would be dissapointed without it because it's just so useful for keeping my tools close at hand no matter where I set up.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't know why y'all want big tables! My table is 24x36 and if anything is a bit big for my standard poodle. It was purchased (and worked great) for my 28" 90 lb giant schnauzers. If the dog has any room to move around on the table, he will move away from the edge and then you are leaning over the table to reach the dog to groom him. The table is meant to keep the dog standing, sitting or lying still so that you can work on him. Leaning over the table (even a few inches) to reach the dog is really hard on your back.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Luna the Spoo said:


> I agree, depending on how big your Spoo is you would probably be happier with 42 inch table. I'd also suggest a model that comes with a removable basket/shelf underneath. When I got mine a couple years ago I thought I'd only use the shelf at shows but turns out I use it all the time and would be dissapointed without it because it's just so useful for keeping my tools close at hand no matter where I set up.


I recently replace the grooming table I made back in the 80s with one from Amazon. I thought I would just leave the basket off, but now I love having it because I put the clippers in it so they won't accidentally be knocked off the table. I'm considering making a couple of "pockets" for my shears that hang off the table. I always worry about dropping good shears on a concrete floor.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

One other thought: if you have a standard poodle, consider getting a "ladder" for the dog to climb up and down off the table. Picking up a big standard can give you a hernia (DAMHIKT).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My table looks like Starla’s with the removable shelf and like Luna, I use mine to store the dryer.

I did a lot of research before purchasing. I’m glad I found the advice to buy the size that just fits your dog. Otherwise as others mentioned you will be chasing your dog and getting in awkward positions to groom. I measured my dogs feet to see the minimum and added a few inches for her comfort and safety. 

Instead of keeping my grooming tools on the table as I work, I bought a set of plastic drawers on wheels that sits next to my table. Everything I need is in drawers and the top is handy to place things as I groom. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q7STC69/ref=twister_B08T9C2QJF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## CharliesHooman (Jun 25, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> This one: https://www.amazon.com/Master-Equipment-Foldable-Portable-Grooming/dp/B001VP8726 (36”)
> 
> This one: GO PET CLUB Dog Grooming Table with Arm, 42-in - Chewy.com (36”)
> 
> ...


I’m glad you asked this question, I’m looking for a table right now too.









Dog Pet Grooming Folding Table 47*24"x27" | Shernbao USA


Non-slip rubber matte surface, scrape resistant and easy to clean. ·Our specially designed pyramidal surface pattern is smoothing and helps reduce visual fatigue during long hours working. ·Static-free rubber mat makes this tabletop easy to clean and remove hair and debris. ·High Density MDF...




shernbaousa.com





I was looking at this one, but now I’m thinking I might want to get one with a basket.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I have this one. I got it because I wanted a bar across the whole table so I can attach from either side. It also lets me hang my grooming hammock. It is a heavy table but folds up and is very sturdy. The 36" feels big for Misha. But they also make a larger size as well. It does have a basket. For a smaller spoo it would be fine. For a big one you may want the larger size.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

This might help you visualize the size going back to what @reraven123 said.

We have a 42" cage, but it's 28" across where Basil stands. I think Peggy and Basil's might have a similar athletic build. (Basil, 9mo old, 41-42 pounds, height = ???). You can see Basil only has 2-3 inches to the edge, which is plenty. She's comfortable standing there. I'll link a video below on table manners from a poodle groomer I love, he gives a lot of good nuggets that at-homers can apply.


----------



## Retro Chick (Nov 20, 2020)

Loving this thread. It may be time to upgrade my grooming table! Treat yo’ self!!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

I actually own the Go Pet Club table (30 inch version) and it is most definitely not lightweight or easy to put up--I've given myself several bruises fighting it (although some of those are deserved--always wear shoes when operating equipment you can drop, folks). It is, however, sturdy, and once I get it up it stays up. The hook... Head holder arm thing... Leash position holder... I can't for the life of me remember what it's called right now... Is kind of meh, though. Wobbly. I don't really use it, so that's fine for me, but I'd keep that in mind if you need it.


----------



## Bellatheepoodle (Jan 14, 2021)

I was just thinking about using the coffee table table too. I did buy a grooming arm to clamp to the end of the table. Thank you, I haven't tried the coffee table but I'm excited to know it works.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a flying pig table that comes with a shelf underneath and a grooming arm. I really like the grooming arm because it folds backwards (away from the dog/table) so you can get it out of the way for some things. The arm also has several places to clip the lead both from above and straight in front of the dog so the dog can be standing and hooked from above and in front. They can't spin around this way. Navy is small enough and the grooming arm long enough that the sling I have works (but probably would not work for Violet, but I don't use it with her). I agree that having a smallish table in proportion to your dog is helpful to reduce moving around. I'm currently training Violet to lay in a dog bed on the grooming table while I do her top knot.

I started grooming with just a folding card table with an inexpensive grooming arm attached and bath mat, and wasn't sure the upgrade to a grooming table would be worth it. It's so worth it. It's the right height. Having an upgraded grooming arm that is longer with multiple places I can connect the lead is super helpful. Having the nonslip surface glued in place seems to give the dogs confidence.

Here's my prediction: within 2 months you will want to have that grooming table set up ALL the time. It makes it so easy to just pop them up there for a few minutes. I definitely get more grooming done since it is so convenient and easy on my back.


----------



## CharliesHooman (Jun 25, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I have this one. I got it because I wanted a bar across the whole table so I can attach from either side. It also lets me hang my grooming hammock. It is a heavy table but folds up and is very sturdy. The 36" feels big for Misha. But they also make a larger size as well. It does have a basket. For a smaller spoo it would be fine. For a big one you may want the larger size.
> 
> View attachment 473013


That table looks nice. What brand is it? I don’t see it in the screen shot.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Newport said:


> Here's my prediction: within 2 months you will want to have that grooming table set up ALL the time. It makes it so easy to just pop them up there for a few minutes. I definitely get more grooming done since it is so convenient and easy on my back.


I think you’re right. But since I don’t have anywhere inside that I can set it up permanently, my worry is that I’ll start putting off grooming because setting up is such a pain in the rear.

I wonder if I should just do a garage set-up.... Won’t be the most pleasant, but at least it would always be ready to go when the mood strikes.

The other option would be to get a piece of furniture that looks okay in our main living area and can also double as a grooming table.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> This might help you visualize the size going back to what @reraven123 said.
> 
> We have a 42" cage, but it's 28" across where Basil stands. I think Peggy and Basil's might have a similar athletic build. (Basil, 9mo old, 41-42 pounds, height = ???). You can see Basil only has 2-3 inches to the edge, which is plenty. She's comfortable standing there. I'll link a video below on table manners from a poodle groomer I love, he gives a lot of good nuggets that at-homers can apply.
> 
> ...


That visual is super helpful. Thank you! And it’s got me wondering if I could just put a board on top of Peggy’s crate and use that instead with a clamp-on grooming arm.... Her 48” crate takes up so much room. Would be great if it did double duty.

Are you worried about it supporting Basil’s weight?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Johanna said:


> One other thought: if you have a standard poodle, consider getting a "ladder" for the dog to climb up and down off the table. Picking up a big standard can give you a hernia (DAMHIKT).


OUCH, @Johanna!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

CharliesHooman said:


> That table looks nice. What brand is it? I don’t see it in the screen shot.


It's kind of a generic brand that you can find under many brand labels if you search for grooming tables on amazon. Mine was literally just sold as "Pet Grooming Table" but I know there are other sellers that label it differently.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That visual is super helpful. Thank you! And it’s got me wondering if I could just put a board on top of Peggy’s crate and use that instead with a clamp-on grooming arm.... Her 48” crate takes up so much room. Would be great if it did double duty.
> 
> Are you worried about it supporting Basil’s weight?


I think a board on a crate would work very well. Personally, now that I have a grooming table, I do not see myself folding it up between uses. Mine is too heavy. I just have a permanent setup. I went a very long time just grooming Misha on top of my chest freezer or on top of his crate or even a cooler. I think the issue is more what is comfortable for you. You can train them to not leave the grooming surface even if it is not so high. It is nice to have a groom loop if your dog isn't the best behaved on the table, but it is not necessary. It has come in handy to prevent Misha from laying down and falling asleep while I'm trying to groom. He totally forgot that was possible but just rediscovered it a few days ago and now tries to nap whenever I put him on the table!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I hope to someday have that problem, @Raindrops! 

I think a proper grooming table would send a clear message to Peggy that it’s time to be still. I have photos from when the groomer was working on her and she looks like an absolute lamb up there.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I hope to someday have that problem, @Raindrops!
> 
> I think a proper grooming table would send a clear message to Peggy that it’s time to be still. I have photos from when the groomer was working on her and she looks like an absolute lamb up there.


Yes, for sure I think having a designated grooming platform would help to set the mood. They act so much better for some reason. It's like Oh yeah... I'm a poodle... this is part of the job description.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> That visual is super helpful. Thank you! And it’s got me wondering if I could just put a board on top of Peggy’s crate and use that instead with a clamp-on grooming arm.... Her 48” crate takes up so much room. Would be great if it did double duty.
> 
> Are you worried about it supporting Basil’s weight?


I was at first, but not anymore, here:


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@Basil_the_Spoo that was so nice of you to make that video. Basil looks so amazing. You definitely have some magic grooming powers.
@Raindrops Misha looks impeccably groomed, as always!

I definitely need a hanging basket for my grooming table. I keep mine set up but I still would use it even if I folded it up to put away. I don’t think any foldable grooming tables are truly that easy to fold up, they’re kind of heavy and unwieldy.

another idea whether you get a grooming table or use your crate. To have Peggy get up on it, you could also pull up a chair to the table/crate top so she could get on. Just an idea for something free you already have!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> @Basil_the_Spoo that was so nice of you to make that video. Basil looks so amazing. You definitely have some magic grooming powers.
> @Raindrops Misha looks impeccably groomed, as always!
> 
> I definitely need a hanging basket for my grooming table. I keep mine set up but I still would use it even if I folded it up to put away. I don’t think any foldable grooming tables are truly that easy to fold up, they’re kind of heavy and unwieldy.
> ...


I think it's easier to visualize, thank you.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I was at first, but not anymore, here:


This was so nice of you and so helpful! Thank you! And Basil looks adorable. If she can stand comfortably _sideways_ on her crate, then Peggy should absolutely be fine on hers. She’d have 48” of length to work with.

I’m also considering using a table my dad built for me. It’s extremely sturdy and I could just put a yoga mat on it for grooming time, then use it as a desk the rest of the time.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Basil-T-S - thanks for sharing the video. Basil is obviously such a sweetie! 

It's helpful to see other people's grooming set up. It's great that you are multi-purposing her crate.


----------



## Bellatheepoodle (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone know if I can use a 35" grooming arm to groom a standard poodle? I just ordered one, but not sure if it'll hold my Bella in the long run.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Bellatheepoodle said:


> Anyone know if I can use a 35" grooming arm to groom a standard poodle? I just ordered one, but not sure if it'll hold my Bella in the long run.


I’m wondering about this, too. I think I’ve found a furniture solution for a grooming table, which will accommodate an arm. The one I’m looking at is 36”.


----------



## kimschomer (Mar 21, 2019)

I bought my table on Ebay. My Std Poodle is 70lbs and he does help me by jumping and puts his paws on the end of the table and I have to lift the back end of him to get on it. Otherwise my husband would be lifting him. I could not use any smaller table for him as his body fits on the whole table.









46'' Heavy Duty Portable Pet Dog Cat Profession Dog Show Fold Grooming Table | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 46'' Heavy Duty Portable Pet Dog Cat Profession Dog Show Fold Grooming Table at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

